

Ask HN: Best place to learn stuff I didn't learn getting CS degree - andys627

Self taught programmer and my boss said I need to know more programming theory - what are some good books to check out?
======
Sander_Marechal
Try the very first wiki ever: <http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?WelcomeVisitors>

Also, aside from reading books I recommend reading (and using) well written
source code. I learned more picking apart the Symfony2 framework source code
that any PHP book. Adjust for whatever programming languages you use. Find a
well-written project, tear it apart and figure out what makes it tick. Just
like you did with things when you were a kid :-)

------
MarlonPro
I bookmarked this on my Chrome. I guess I found it via HN.

30 Free Programming eBooks:

[http://citizen428.net/blog/2010/08/12/30-free-programming-
eb...](http://citizen428.net/blog/2010/08/12/30-free-programming-ebooks/)

------
flippit
<http://www.algo-class.org/>

